# iTunes: weird problem burning Mp3 CD



## Strangechilde (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all! I am having a most peculiar difficulty burning an Mp3 CD using iTunes 4.7.1 on a tiBook running Panther, and I hope one of you might be able to help.

I've created my playlist from the Library as usual. I've made certain that the preferences are set to burn an Mp3 cd, and the size should fit on an ordinary CD (447.1 meg). Then I click 'Burn CD'. It asks for the blank CD as usual. The computer has its own burner, so there shouldn't be any issues with that. Once the CD is in, it checks the media, seems to be happy, and then grays out all but two albums. It will burn the CD, but refuses to burn any tracks but those on these two albums.

I've looked at Apple's support, and I can't think of a reason for this. Most of the albums in the playlist have been ripped from CDs we own. Two were purchased from the iTunes Music Store, but iTunes has allowed us to burn audio CDs of these two, one of them just now; I wanted to check to see if it would work. We've only burned one copy each of those two albums, so there shouldn't be a problem with the seven times only thing. I tried putting the offending albums on different playlists, and it won't burn an Mp3 CD with them there either.

I am most confused, and would greatly appreciate any insight any of you might have into this! Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Only two albums will burn, and only two albums you bought on iTunes?

Sounds like iTunes doesn't want you burning non-protected mp3's along with its mp3's. 

Could also be that because iTunes suses a different format, and just won't burn a CD with a mix.


----------



## Strangechilde (Mar 9, 2005)

Maybe, but why would it choose only two of the non-protected albums and refuse the others? And why would it let me make an audio CD of some tracks but not to burn them as Mp3s? It's just bizarre.


----------



## Strangechilde (Mar 9, 2005)

*I've figured it out*

Got it. The reason why iTunes doesn't want to make an Mp3 CD with certain albums is that they aren't Mp3s. They're AAC files. How silly of me! Well, at least I know what's going on now. Thanks!


----------

